
Trezor firmware 1.3.4 enables SSH login - sapereaude
https://medium.com/@satoshilabs/trezor-firmware-1-3-4-enables-ssh-login-86a622d7e609
======
mmastrac
This is actually kind of cool. I have one of these left over from my months
dabbling with losing lots of money in Bitcoin.

